# Weird Answer Kommand



## Lucedo (Jan 13, 2009)

If anyone remembers the old WAK nicktoons, 2 of the 3 episodes surfaced on Youtube. The Weird Answer Kommand agents consists of a panda (Jack), a fox (Hailey), and a kangaroo or a weasel (Bonnie). They are a top-secret organization to answer the most obsure questions given the Belgian goverment. The most particular one is the potatochip episode.

The Wrestling episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-PE1lygm3g

The Potato Chip Episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkzDoiWImL8


----------



## Avias (Aug 26, 2009)

They don't have those videos on YouTube anymore.  Any idea where else we could find them?


----------



## Lucedo (Apr 11, 2010)

But wait!

A repost of the wrestling episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMWNdSORBrQ

The potato chips episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr_C5S05bcc&feature=related

Same potato chip episode but better quality, but the sound is out of sync: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO3ubtFgDeE&feature=related


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

I remember that! I saw it when it was new and thought Hayley was cute.


----------



## VazDrae (Mar 5, 2012)

Lucedo said:


> But wait!
> 
> A repost of the wrestling episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMWNdSORBrQ
> 
> ...




Hey! The second link goes the video I uploading on my WG YouTube account... =D


----------

